# Interesting Pictures Of Baby Domestic Finches



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://lake-life.blogspot.com/2006/07/finch-parents.html

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry, the babies are just precious!

Linda


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

A bundle of cuteness!!

Lindi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Did you see all the blue spots in the mouth? That would have really thrown me for a loop if I ever got in a baby that looked like that in the mouth  

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I was amazed at those pictures - never saw anything like that. They look like raised blue beads. Made me think of butterflies' markings that detract predators - wonder if that is the reason for them.

Pretty little things though.

Terry, I went back and looked at the pictures again and on the next to last picture does the one on the left have his mouth open? What is that design inside his mouth?

The baby on the right would be a good example where a songbird's crop is and how full it is supposed to be.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Terry, I went back and looked at the pictures again and on the next to last picture does the one on the left have his mouth open? What is that design inside his mouth?


Yep .. the mouth is open .. check this out: http://www.pamperedpeeps.com/gouldians.htm

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Yep .. the mouth is open .. check this out: http://www.pamperedpeeps.com/gouldians.htm
> 
> Terry


Those Finches are really beautiful! Such an interesting site!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow, that sure is a huge clutch of eggs/babies!  

They are definitely some awesome looking birds!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I really enjoyed that site. Hard to believe - glow in the dark babies


----------

